# 97 HB "need more power"



## travis97 (Oct 19, 2006)

I got a 97 HB 2x4 with a 4cly 2400? need to know how to get more power i took the clutch fan a swaped with electric one, "test pipe" for cat, 2 1/4" from cat back with flowmaster. K&N air filter


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

travis97 said:


> I got a 97 HB 2x4 with a 4cly 2400? need to know how to get more power i took the clutch fan a swaped with electric one, "test pipe" for cat, 2 1/4" from cat back with flowmaster. K&N air filter


If you want more noticable power... swap the engine. All the things you've done, won't be noticable. You can probably put in an aftermarket camshaft and header, but that's probably bout it... unless someone can add something.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Get lighter. 

Pick up a light weight alloy wheel and tire combo. Also, you can get rid of stuff that is carried around in the truck, but not really needed. 

Is there a hitch on the truck that you don't use? All extra weight will eat up the acceleration.

veesix


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

change the gearing...


----------



## travis97 (Oct 19, 2006)

do you know a good motor to swap it out with? would header help much? gearing change to what? Is there a turbo kit?
thanks for the info.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

travis97 said:


> do you know a good motor to swap it out with? would header help much? gearing change to what? Is there a turbo kit?
> thanks for the info.


I'd think about swapping it with a VG30E engine. Chevy 4.3L Vortec would be nice too. Lots of both types of engines around. If you really wanna swap the engine, go to Advance Adapters. They make adapters that'll fit certain engines with transmissions. They may not make something that would apply to you, because I believe they cater to serious off roaders. I have an adapter from them mounted on Jeep CJ7 with a Chevy 5.7L and stock transmission. 

You have to think about which tranny would bolt right onto the VG30. Would the engine mounts line up? Lots of things to consider and decide. Would it be easier to find a truck that has a V6 already? 

With a 4 cylinder, headers won't help much at all. Had it on my Z24I engine and replaced it with a stock manifold, didn't notice a difference at all. Turbo kit?... you'll have to look that up on the net as I don't know.

What the others have replied, lighten the weight and changing gears would help. I don't know if they make aftermarket gears for 2WD trucks. If it were only solid axles, you can swap in Toyota's. THEN, you can swap gears for sure.


----------



## travis97 (Oct 19, 2006)

could i fit a RB25DET


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Sure, if you can afford it.


----------



## travis97 (Oct 19, 2006)

does anyone know of any shops around Portland,OR that can help me with a turbo kit, "build one" for my 4-banger,is there a way to get low RPM power? would a 240sx intake swap to get the power.Is their any hope for a 4 cy. or whould a motor swap be cheeper in the long run? It would be sweet to keep with the 4 banger with a turbo. thanks for the info.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

IMHO, it would ONLY be worth keeping if it were turboed. I don't think you want to get into building a high-HP Nissan KA24, it'd take a lot of work and I think you'd have to go high compression, which means only 91 octane gas as well.


----------



## travis97 (Oct 19, 2006)

This is going to be a long project for me, and if a KA24 is crap for building then, what engine would be the most beneficial to swap with?


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I think that the real project is changing all the electronic sensors, the ECU, and all the wiring. 

If you have some time; how about the Buick 3.8l turbo V6?


----------



## travis97 (Oct 19, 2006)

Will a turboed KA24 give the truck some snap, the truck is my daily driver not a drag car, if so like what might the #s be? Does anyone know who i could talk to; around Portland, OR or on the web. Thank you all for the info


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It sounds like you're thinking about spending quite a bit of money on a pretty old truck. If you have the need for more power have you considered just trading for a V6? You can even get supercharged V6s on some of the later models. If you're stuck on the body style, like I am, you could look for a slightly older SE with a V6. Something to consider.....


----------



## whynot133 (Dec 31, 2006)

travis97 said:


> I got a 97 HB 2x4 with a 4cly 2400? need to know how to get more power i took the clutch fan a swaped with electric one, "test pipe" for cat, 2 1/4" from cat back with flowmaster. K&N air filter


if u do change the engine i may want buy it


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

I think the most practical, bang-for-buck swap you can get, is a good ol' Chevy 350. There's kits made specifically for the hardbody. From what I understand, a 350 can fit into the hardbody with no firewall modification at all. The tranny tunnel can also fit a 700R4, I believe. There's been a few members here that have done it.

The only thing is, the radiator needs to go in the bed.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The reason there's no info out there is that nobody does the work on a Nissan with near-zero aftermarket support. All the Ford, Dodge, Chevy and Toyota guys get the aftermarket support. As far as I know there are zero companies offering Nissan turbo kits for trucks, zero companies offering engine swap kits and near-zero ways to make power with the 4-cylinder. The V6 isn't much better, just so you know. 

You could try to find a 3.3 and swap that in, but you'll need a transmission to match, a new ECU and all associated wiring, etc, etc, etc, etc,.......oh yeah, and a bag full of money.


----------



## last.brunneng (Nov 3, 2007)

Nismo offers racing camshafts, pistons, and rods specifically for the KA24E Pickup. http://www.nismoparts.com/catalog/?section=324


----------

